# Are you planning to purchase a 7D2



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2014)

With all the hype on the forum about the 7D2, the question is asked.... "Are you going to get one"?

Who is serious about the camera and who is just kicking tires or wondering about Canon's possible plans for the future?


----------



## Pancho (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been waiting for it for so long to replace my 30D...


----------



## alistairm1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I need a new camera having (stupidly) lost my 50D earlier in the year.
I've been using an EOS-M in the interim, but need something a bit larger as the M tends to be too small in my hands, 
and the buttons and touchscreen are a bit dainty for my fingers.
Have been toying with the idea of getting a 6D, but will wait to see what the 7DII (or whatever) is like before committing.
And I've got too much glass and not enough $$$ to consider going to another manufacturer at this point.


----------



## Act444 (Aug 27, 2014)

90% sure I will get one. It just may not be immediately though.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 27, 2014)

I will buy two 1D Mark IVs or a 1Dx if their prices drop. The used 1D Mark IV prices seem to have dropped $1000 in the last 6 months in anticipation of the new body's release.


----------



## setterguy (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, I have been waiting for years for the upgrade. I have a 7D now and it has served me very well in many locations on my travels! With the AF I believe it will be excellent and with the new wide angles along with the potential for a new 400mm my wishes will be complete.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a 1D X for quality and an EOS M for convenience. No plans to compromise on both.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2014)

I had two 7D's, 5 40D's, along with other APS-C cameras. Even the entry level FF bodies have better IQ and are cheaper, In fact, I picked up a old 5D classic for $350 last weekend, and its better as well.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I had two 7D's, 5 40D's, along with other APS-C cameras. Even the entry level FF bodies have better IQ and are cheaper, In fact, I picked up a old 5D classic for $350 last weekend, and its better as well.



Better than what?


----------



## Slyham (Aug 27, 2014)

No, but hoping there are some great deals on the 70D after the 7D II goes live.


----------



## IWLP (Aug 27, 2014)

Most likely. not. I shoot a 60D personally and a 70D for work. 

I'm in the vast, _vast_ minority here of people who want Wi-Fi on a camera. For professional work, it is an invaluable tool for what we do. If the 70D doesn't have Wi-Fi, as rumored, it's not as useful to me. Even for personal work, the IQ will have to be crazy good to get me to upgrade from the 60D. 

For once, I'm quite happy with my APS-C cameras and lens selection, so I'm not in a hurry to get something else. That is, however, unless Canon comes out with a body containing innovations that I just can't resist. With their increasingly incremental upgrades, I don't see that happening. YMMV.


----------



## procentje20 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back when it came out, I bought the 7D over the 5D2 as it felt to me as the better camera. And a absolutely loved it to bits. 

Then the 5D3 came out, and it felt like a 7D on steroids. So bought that. Maybe when a 7D2 comes out, it will again feel like a better camera then the 5D3. Who knows. 

For now, I'm really happy with what I have, so I dont expect to purchase one in the near future.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 27, 2014)

Before I got the tammy 150-600 I had no interest. Now... possibly


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 27, 2014)

There is a good chance after the bugs are worked out by the early adopters and the price goes down. I should be approaching the shutter's expected life by then.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, I plan to get this camera. I hesitate to pre-order. I am most likely to give the business to my local camera shop, since I end up being honest and reporting big-ticket no-sales-tax items on my state income tax. (I don't bother with the small fry). I am expecting that the 7D2 will be a significant enough upgrade from the 60D to be worthwhile for a birding camera - increased frame rate, clearly better AF than the 7Dclassic (light-years better than the 60D and 6D for birding purposes), mildly improved sensor.


----------



## RodS57 (Aug 27, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> With all the hype on the forum about the 7D2, the question is asked.... "Are you going to get one"?
> 
> Who is serious about the camera and who is just kicking tires or wondering about Canon's possible plans for the future?



I've voted "probably, if it is reviewed favourably"

This choice is not completely accurate. In my case a more correct option would be, "Yes, if the price is acceptable."

I have a crop body now. To pay more for the 7D2 than say the 6D, considering FF ISO performance, is going to be the real sticking point. YMMV


----------



## Joe M (Aug 27, 2014)

My vote is "no", only because I don't need/use a crop body right now. I suspect that if I were still making use of the 7Ds I had, chances are I'd upgrade to the newer version should it be significantly better in terms of AF and high iso noise.


----------



## distant.star (Aug 27, 2014)

.
I'm pretty certain I'll never buy another DSLR.

After a few months with the Fuji X100S I'm convinced the steamroller of miniaturization will crush the DSLR. Like it or not, a mirrorless camera is in your future.

My prediction is Summer Olympics 2020 -- mirrorless cameras will dominate and the stonemason will be working on a DSLR tombstone.

Meanwhile, I'll continue blissfully happy with my 5D3 and ride it to the final curtain.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 27, 2014)

distant.star said:


> I'm pretty certain I'll never buy another DSLR.



I'm pretty certain I won't buy another dSLR until the 1D X Mark II comes out...


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 27, 2014)

90% sure I will as my 500D doesn't have the AF system I now need. 

But I probably will not be an early adopter, I'll go full frame first, them the 7Dii afterward.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 27, 2014)

My back up 70D is a moderate improvement in IQ and a significant improvement in AF over the my former 7D. If there is a more than expected improvement in its sensor, I'll sell the 70D for the 7DII. But, it will have to compete against the 5DIII, which is just so good.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 27, 2014)

NancyP said:


> Yes, I plan to get this camera. I hesitate to pre-order. I am most likely to give the business to my local camera shop, since I end up being honest and reporting big-ticket no-sales-tax items on my state income tax. (I don't bother with the small fry). I am expecting that the 7D2 will be a significant enough upgrade from the 60D to be worthwhile for a birding camera - increased frame rate, clearly better AF than the 7Dclassic (light-years better than the 60D and 6D for birding purposes), mildly improved sensor.


+1
but I will probably pre-order through my local camera shop......


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 27, 2014)

rumor specs look good for af and fps. Decent iq at 2500iso or slightly higher will help in decision making. I'm 80% saving money for 1dx ii though.


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 27, 2014)

Actually if it has 10fps, usable ISO to 6400, 45AF points, dual CF and SD cards, and dual pixel AF, it will be better than the 1D Mark IV. Now, it depends on price compared to the 1D Mark IV. If the new body is close to those specs, I'm going to replace my 5D Mark II, 1D Mark III, and 70D with the new body, a 1D Mark IV, and a 6D. Or sell every one of them and add $2000 to buy a 1Dx.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 27, 2014)

No. Absolutely no interest in a "performance" crop camera.


----------



## Ruined (Aug 27, 2014)

I voted probably, but this is more specifically what I am thinking:

*If*: Price premium over 70D is deemed "worth it" by me after seeing the specs and output of the camera vs. the 70D - then YES. Otherwise I will buy a 70D. Would like to see significantly higher fps, better AF, headphone jack and interchangeable focus screen. Image quality and new features that could improve image quality (such as the Auto AFMA) will be a factor, too. For me the crop offers an additional level of flexibility with my lenses when reach limited or using primes and the it will complement the 6D nicely for sports while awaiting the 5D4 (which will hopefully rectify my issues with 5D3).

*When*: Likely not at launch, will wait until I can get it for a bit less than full retail price. Also, not pre-ordering means that if there are any hardware or firmware issues they will likely be identified before I buy.


----------



## Marauder (Aug 27, 2014)

I have been watching gleefully awaiting this camera and I'm very excited by it. My 3 biggest "wish" list items for it are:

*Superb AF - Based on the current rumour of a first-ever 65 point all-cross type AF system, then I expect that hope to be met and exceeded. I was already excited just when I though it was going to be the 1DX style 61 AF point system with 41 cross-type. I would have even accepted fewer (say 41) AF points based on it being crop-frame. But to think it will have a brand new AF system that is potentially already superior to the 61 point system of the 1DX/5D3 is rather mind-blowing. The gilding on the lily will be if the expectation that DPAF will work in conjunction with the AF system to increase speed and hold accuracy. 

*Fast FPF - Based on the rumour of it being 10fps, I am well pleased. The previously rumoured 12fps was even better--and I don't agree with those who say that was unrealistic--but 10 fps is a match for the 1D IV and that is impressive! 

*Deep buffer -- Not much has been said about buffer, but with dual Digic 6 I think the buffer will be deep. Hopefully somewhere around 30 RAW or more. 

In effect, I think this camera will more than meet my needs. It will be even sweeter if there is new sensor technology incorporated that gives a substantial IQ improvement over the 70D, but that is less critical to me than the other features I've listed. It should at least match the 70D for IQ--and hopefully betters it to a degree. 

The absence of a touch screen (if true) does not trouble me overly. I'm surprised, but not overly concerned. I don't concur that "DPAF is useless" without it. Sure, it will allow rack focus for video and easy AF selection for live view, but the joystick can still be used for such things. Moreover, you still have the DPAF working for you to automatically use face detection for video and live view. In my case, video and live view will be minor usage--90% of my shooting will be viewfinder--and I'll STILL reap the benefits of DPAF for assisting the standard AF, assuming that is implemented. 

Lack of WIFI, (again, if true) is surprising. Would be useful, but not critical to my photography. 

I will have to save up for it (have a good chunk already) and I want to watch for any bug fixes and firmware, which are inevitable with any new product. But I'm very excited for this camera and I think it's going to _*ROCK!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## jdramirez (Aug 27, 2014)

I might mull over a1dx after the replacement has come out, but the 7d mkii... no. 

Actually, the camera I want should have 120 fps for video, better low light performance than the 5d mkiii, and dual pixel and a touch screen. I don't do much video, but when I do... It is not pretty on my slr.


----------



## x-vision (Aug 27, 2014)

As a 70D owner, I'm very interested in the 7DII, as I'm hoping for better image quality.
But if the 7DII has the 70D sensor, I won't be buying it (at least until it gets heavily discounted).


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow, FF snobs abound......everyone knows the 1D Marks I-IV are crop bodies, right?


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a few cameras (probably like most of us on here) including the current 7d. I use a 5D3 for my serious stuff and landscapes/portraits. A G1x for holidays (used to use a 550D!) and a 7D for sports. I don't see that great an upgrade to justify the purchase of a 7D at pre-order/immediate stage. I used to use the 550D for sports too, and it held up well on pre-focussed shots under cover, but the UK weather being what it is, (where it is usually pouring down at Motor Racing events) warmed me to the weather proofing and all round toughness appeal of the 7D. I also like that it has good 'heft' when combined with a Grip and Long L Lenses.

I will probably let my 7D grow to a long and respectable old age (whatever that is) and then, when I think it is showing signs of wear and tear or starts attracting expensive servicing costs, I will see what is around as a suitable replacement. The 7D should well have dropped in price by then, but who knows, maybe the 7D Mark III at 36.6 MP or 3D at 50 MP may be out by then


----------



## DominoDude (Aug 27, 2014)

For now food and bills are far higher up on the list of things that need attention, so I voted No.
Long term planning involves going FF, with a possibility that I keep my current 7D - a Mark II of the 7D would have to be substantially better to be considered. It would also need to be on the shelves for a couple of months so that the price gets a chance to settle at a more decent level.

My wants are vastly different than my needs, but I'll keep following what happens.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 27, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Wow, FF snobs abound......everyone knows the 1D Marks I-IV are crop bodies, right?



I assume you are including me in the "FF snobs" comment? If so why, what do you know about my needs, current gear and the 7D MkII that I don't?

Oh I own a 1D too.

I found the 7D to be no better than the 1Ds MkIII cropped in actual shooting, so there was zero point in getting one. I suspect the same will be true with a 7D MkII and a 1DX MkII, so I will get the latter, again.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 27, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> I'm pretty certain I'll never buy another DSLR.
> 
> After a few months with the Fuji X100S I'm convinced the steamroller of miniaturization will crush the DSLR. Like it or not, a mirrorless camera is in your future.
> ...



Only if they bring out mirrorless with the same ergonomics. I don't see how any current bodies would work handheld with a super telephoto lens.


----------



## fragilesi (Aug 27, 2014)

I won't be an early adopter having bought a 70d soon after it came out as an upgrade from my 550d.

I will likely buy it once the 70d gets a bit longer in the tooth though.

To me the rumoured specs, especially the AF system sound very exciting.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 27, 2014)

Too many provisos to answer the survey, but my answer is - yes, possibly.

I never thought I'd go back to a crop camera for primary work (I have three, but only use them for specific tasks). However, *if* the price is reasonable (say £1500-1999 after a few months), and *if* image quality at ISO 800-3200 isn't too bad, and *if* the AF is pretty good (I don't expect 5D3 quality, but not too far off, on the centre point - f/8 AF ideally), *then* I would probably save up.

*Unless* the 5D3/1Dx's successors are game changing (say, high 20s+ MP, a stop better high ISO, if that's even possible). In which case I'd probably wait. I have no problems with my current main body, but I still yearn for extra reach. In any case, I'll wait until next summer at least, I reckon.


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> rumor specs look good for af and fps. Decent iq at 2500iso or slightly higher will help in decision making. I'm 80% saving money for 1dx ii though.


Like all, I've waited a long time for the venerable 7D MkII. After having my 5d mkIII now for about a year and a half, I sold my beloved 7d some 9 months ago and I'm very happy. I don't miss much without the crop factor, with FF I can crop anyway and still have great resolution, has many have also found to be true. 

Although I'm still highly interested in the 7d2 and I think it will be a phenomenal camera, like Dylan, I think 1Dx is the way to go and will very likely be my next purchase, depending on what happens with regard to 5D4.. 

I may pick up a 7d2 when rebates, etc. kick in, just to have in the bag for some long bird shots, especially if it's under $2k, which I think it will be but I'm really more interested in the 1Dx line now... 1dx and 5d3 is a nice combo... anyway, that's where I'm at now...


----------



## tiger82 (Aug 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I assume you are including me in the "FF snobs" comment? If so why, what do you know about my needs, current gear and the 7D MkII that I don't?
> 
> Oh I own a 1D too.



No, but you did. But you made me read your post. You say you have no interest in a "performance" crop body but you still own a 1D? Incidentally, the 7D and the 1Ds Mk III were aimed at different segments. While the 7D is better for some, the 1Ds III is better for others. I've seen 7Ds on the sports sidelines and no 1Ds IIIs. It's the reverse in the studio. I have FF, APS-H, and APS-C bodies that I use in different situations. The 1Dx would replace all 3 but at twice the cost. I don't know your needs but you don't know everyone else's either.


----------



## jmphoto (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm a Yes. I could also be returning it if there is not noticeable improvement in tele-AF speed/accuracy vs 60D/70D/6D, that are in the bag.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I had two 7D's, 5 40D's, along with other APS-C cameras. Even the entry level FF bodies have better IQ and are cheaper, In fact, I picked up a old 5D classic for $350 last weekend, and its better as well.
> ...



Better IQ than any APS-C including Nikon bodies I've owned.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 27, 2014)

tiger82 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I assume you are including me in the "FF snobs" comment? If so why, what do you know about my needs, current gear and the 7D MkII that I don't?
> ...



Like all my gear, I have a specific reason for it. The 1D is worthless to sell but a very good stop motion camera, I can, and have, left it for days taking pictures of grass growing, I'd rather put 4,000 frames on a camera I can replace for less than the shutter of my other cameras.

I have no doubt many would favour the 7D over the 1Ds MkIII, I wasn't answering for them, or the "sports shooters" you have seen with them, I was answering from my perspective because that is the one I am qualified to answer from. 

I too have FF, APS-H and APS-C, I have no interest in a "performance" crop camera. The OP's question is "Are you planning to purchase a 7D2?". My answer is still that I have no interest in a performance crop camera, 100,000,000 might, but I don't.


----------



## Tugela (Aug 27, 2014)

I want a new DSLR, but I refuse to buy any new camera that cannot shoot 4K video. I need equipment that will satisfy my needs for 3-5 years forward, not my needs in the past.


----------



## Canon1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll be preordering one. Whether I keep it or not is TBD. I really wanted to love the 7d. I shot it for over a year, but just couldn't warm up to it. The rumored specs look promising. I suspect we'll get really solid details this weekend or Monday. It's tough to keep specs totally secret right up until release date due to the marketing materials, (posters, brochures, sales training, etc) that canon needs time to get set up and ready for photokina. Fingers crossed.


----------



## whothafunk (Aug 27, 2014)

i'm really happy with my 70D, however i am planning on buying the 7D2 eventually, if it handles noise in High ISO from 2/3 - 1 stop better over the 70D. i shoot sports indoors from October-April, but also football all year around, so i also need reach and FF is not an option.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Aug 27, 2014)

Absolutely not. Reading the tentative specs, I see zero reason (based on my cash/needs) to drop that kind of money.

I love, love, love my 5D3. If there were another fire here in Colorado Springs (like the ones we had last summer and the one before that) I'd grab my animals, my bag of important papers and that camera body.

My poor 7D sits in the camera cabinet in its warm neoprene case, waiting for me to wake it up. If only there weren't a glut of 7D's on the market, I'd find a good home for him. :

Matter of fact, I'm going a different direction, I'm going to purchase an EOS 1V HS within the next month. Time to go old school B&W!


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 27, 2014)

With talk of possible sensor improvements I was keen to get a 7D-II, but the way that rumors are shaping up in recent weeks perhaps it won't be the camera for me. For someone who'd honestly only occasionally use it out in the bush, I'd probably be fine with a slightly-less-solidly-built-but-still-weather-sealed body, especially if that will have newer sensor tech. I could definitely wait for an 80D or a substantial mirrorless offering. 

I have a 5D-III, 6D, 1Ds-III and a 60D, so I'm really not desperately in need of a new body. I'm more than happy to shoot with what I have and wait for some significant development(s).


----------



## SwampYankee (Aug 27, 2014)

I will not buy another Canon DSLR, lens, strap, lens cap NOTHING!!!! until Canon show that they have a plan to complete with Sony on high end sensors. If they have ceded the high end to Sony/Nikon well that is where I will look


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 27, 2014)

Nope but it could be a sign of what the 5D4 will bring.


----------



## weixing (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi,
I use my DSLR mainly for birding and now using 6D with Tamron 150-600mm. I feel the center point AI Servo AF of 6D is slow, but I'm not sure whether is it the 6D center point AF is slow. If 7D2 AI Servo AF is faster, more accurate and more reliable, most likely I'll sell my 6D and get a 7D2 (unless the 7D2 is as expensive as a 5D3). 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Click (Aug 27, 2014)

No, It's not my plan to buy a 7D2


----------



## FEBS (Aug 27, 2014)

I will preorder at the local shop but only if the spec stays more or less like mentioned here and the price is good.

I really want a good AF performing crop-body. The current AF specification, based on rumors, looks quite challenging. I expect iso somewhere acceptable at 3200. And a price about 2000€ so that there is a gap with the current 5D3 camera. If price would come close to 5D3, then I must really look what to do. I have a 5D3 and a 1Dx. But, somewhere I am missing a crop camera. I still have a 7D but its AF is so far behind compared to the FFs I have and the iso is a general 7D problem. So, I hope the current specification will become the final one and that combined with a price about 2000€ and Canon has sold one .


----------



## unfocused (Aug 27, 2014)

Of course, with only 63 people voting (so far) one shouldn't generalize. But I at least find it interesting that after several days and intense 7DII bashing on other threads, most people seem interested in this body.

I discount those who say the own a 1D series or 5D series, as that's not really the target audience for this body. (And, I admit I now fall into that 5D category). 

Still, I'm a definite maybe. If I start getting the time to shoot more wildlife and birds I will definitely consider it, especially if it auto focuses at f8 and a new 100-400 actually surfaces at some point with a reasonable price tag. (Or alternatively, I decided to go for the Tamron 150-600). 

My current 7D doesn't get much use these days, so I probably shouldn't even consider this. But, I have been in a few distance-limited situations where having the 7D would make a difference, so yeah, eventually this could be in my camera bag.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> I use my DSLR mainly for birding and now using 6D with Tamron 150-600mm. I feel the center point AI Servo AF of 6D is slow, but I'm not sure whether is it the 6D center point AF is slow. If 7D2 AI Servo AF is faster, more accurate and more reliable, most likely I'll sell my 6D and get a 7D2 (unless the 7D2 is as expensive as a 5D3).
> 
> Have a nice day.



If its like the D1 X, it will have a separate processor for autofocus. The speed of autofocus not only depends on the lens and processor in the body, but on the battery voltage. A higher voltage battery can drive the lens AF motor faster. A used 1D MK IV should still be a better choice than a 7D MK II for your use.


----------



## ekt8750 (Aug 27, 2014)

Slyham said:


> No, but hoping there are some great deals on the 70D after the 7D II goes live.



You and me both. It's already a pretty good deal as it is at under $1200 for the 18-135 refurb kit.


----------



## Steve (Aug 27, 2014)

If the rumored specs are accurate, I don't see the 7DII being for me at this time. There just isn't enough daylight between those specs and my 1DIV to make it worthwhile. I'm sure it will be amazing for people upgrading from an older xxD or as a crop supplement to a 6D or something similar. 

Of course it'll be worth waiting for the official announcement and initial reviews. If Canon does end up putting some new sensor tech in the 7DII or the feature set ends up being a vast improvement over the 1DIV then I might be interested. Especially if the introductory price is under $2k (lol right). What I might do is look into a used 7D as a back up body when the announcement pushes prices down...


----------



## DRR (Aug 27, 2014)

I value FF for what I shoot so I will not be buying a 7D2. I had the original 7D for a long time, and found it great in some respects and lacking in others. I don't see myself going back to APS-C aside from my EOS-M which is my with-me-all-the-time travel camera.


----------



## Dick (Aug 27, 2014)

Nope. Can't think of a reason why I'd go with APS-C.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Aug 27, 2014)

I shoot mostly vertical (portrait) from close to ground level. So the lack of a fully articulated screen (like the 70D) is a huge *MINUS!* When I was younger, I had no problem with laying on the ground to get the shot, but *NOT* now.

Also the lack of WiFi on a pro camera is inexcusable.


----------



## steven kessel (Aug 27, 2014)

I switched from APS-C to full frame a couple of years ago and have never looked back. I do a lot of closeup photography and for that kind of work low noise is an absolute must. I'm skeptical that even a vastly improved 7D will give me the kind of image quality that I get with my 5Diiis.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Aug 27, 2014)

Nope.

The 7D was the worst Canon DSLR I've owned in terms of IQ and focus consistency. I'm extremely happy with my much more reliable 70D. It's the only APS-C I need. The rest is FF.

I would not pay over $1100 for an APS-C sensor.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Aug 27, 2014)

AlanF said:


> My back up 70D is a moderate improvement in IQ and *a significant improvement in AF over the my former 7D. *




Could not agree more with this.


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 27, 2014)

Probably. I really like having both a high-pixel-density APS-c body and a full-frame body. I use the APS-c body when I need speed and resolving power when focal-length-limited. I use the full-frame body for best possible image quality and lowest noise when not either focal-length limited or looking for fast frame rates.

I'm thinking the 7D replacement would make a nice combo with a 5DIII (or its replacement) or a 6D (or its replacement) to replace my aging 20D and 5D classic. Of course, even a 70D is no slouch either.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 27, 2014)

For those of you worried about Canon to Nikon migration or vice versa just start buying the new sigma primes. They are blowing away competition while at lower prices and you can have Sigma change your mounts from Canon to Nikon (and vice versa) for $150 if you ever move systems. I have the 35mm and 50mm ART for Canon. Own a 7D and 6D. Great combo. Love them both. Looking forward to seeing what Canon comes up with for the MarkII (or 7DX as it may be called), but I'm committing to anything on it til I "see the whites of its eyes." One thing seems pretty definitive through all the various rumor chains, and that's a dramatically improved AF system. If it also comes back with markedly better high ISO performance (I'd be happy with great at 800 and 1600) I'll probably buy in. 

When I shoot major dance recitals once per year (4 shows, 40-50 numbers per show, combined 8000 shots) I just rent a 1DX for the weekend for $350 from lensrentals.com A 1DX for me to own is overkill as most of my work is portraiture and the 6D is by far the best value for that hands down (especially with Sigma ART glass like the 50mm).

If I get a new 7DX, my only question is do I sell my 7D or do I have it rebuilt for pure astrophotography? Decisions decisions.....


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 27, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> yes, assuming I can use ISO 1600 at least, which I can't on my 7D. If not, it'll be time to take a hard look at a 5Diii and 1.4x for my 500 f4 vs jumping ship for Nikon.



What are you shooting though mostly? A 7DX and 6D will likely be more comparable pricing, and if High ISO performance is a key for you then no crop will ever beat out a Full Frame. If you're not taking tons of sports or fast action then look at the 6D perhaps?


----------



## sdsr (Aug 27, 2014)

Given what I use cameras for (no sports or equivalent, for instance), I have no interest in it or any other large, expensive "professional" APS-C dslr body unless its image quality is superior to current FF (which it surely won't be); otherwise it would have no advantages for me over my SL1 and Sony a6000 (both of which are cheap), let alone my FF bodies.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 27, 2014)

Also see a lot of folks discussing focusing issues with 7D. I can't say I've noticed any more or less problems there myself. Granted it doesn't have the nuclear powered laser guided focus of a 1DX, but nothing else does. What is the general problem with it? Is it tracking action in Servo? Stills? Portraiture? I've shot college football games with that and the 70-200 IS MkII and the 2.0 Extender MkII. It's not perfect but it's far from what I'd consider problematic.


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm just afraid the noise level on the new 7D2 will be about the same as the old 7D/60D, which would be a deal killer.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 27, 2014)

*Not likely...*

...unless it turns out to be an amazing fantastic ground breaking camera for less than $2000. I doubt that happening enough that I just purchased/received a Canon Refurb 70D 18-55 STM Kit for around $900 after tax. I think it will suffice for my APS-C reach and 7 fps shooting needs enough working along with my 5D3 and 6D.


----------



## Too_Many_Hobbies (Aug 27, 2014)

Right now I sold the 7D for a 70D and 5D II for a 6D, so there is no pressing need for me to get the 7D II unless the IQ is close to the 6D, otherwise I will probably wait until the 5D IV or the 5D III becomes cheaper.


----------



## twdi (Aug 27, 2014)

No.

I sold my 5DmkII set and went mirrorless with a Fuji X-T1.
During my last backpacking trip in august I was very happy with it. Amazing IQ and so less weight to carry....
Less noise in the higher ISO's etc. AF speed is the same as my 5DmkII so for my shooting style fast enough.


----------



## greger (Aug 27, 2014)

I use my pics from my 7D as my screen saver and am sometimes in awe at what I see. The camera takes amazing
Pics as long as there is sufficient light. If the camera won't take a pic because of low light, I use my 580EXll. I look
Forward to the 7Dll as it should better than the 7D. I won't be buying one.


----------



## magic koala (Aug 27, 2014)

I loved my 7D when I first got it and used it extensively to shoot just about anything. Then I got the 5D3 and that became my favorite camera. But I did like the crop and fps for some situations and began to notice the poorer ISO of the 7D so I'm hoping for better ISO on the 7D2. 

Sometimes I teach photography to kids so I don't mind collecting camera after another as I have good uses for them. Cost for the 7D2 won't be an issue as I'm not a professional photographer and it's not a money-making (or losing) proposition for me - I just want the ecosystem and don't want to change my lenses and flashes.

Every month for the last 3 years, I've been socking away $100/month for the 7D2. I'm pretty sure I've got it covered - so yeah, I'm getting it!!!


----------



## Runnerguy (Aug 27, 2014)

I currently am using a 7d for birding /wildlife and use my 6d for landscapes and a spare body .I have saved up and will be getting the 7dii or a 70d (my wife has one and it's af is noticeably faster than my 7d)depending on what actually is released.


----------



## Tanispyre (Aug 27, 2014)

Really it will depend on how much longer my T2i will last before it bites the dust. It will probably be my next camera in a year or two, but for what I do I am not sure it is worth the upgrade.


----------



## quod (Aug 27, 2014)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm just afraid the noise level on the new 7D2 will be about the same as the old 7D/60D, which would be a deal killer.


Same for me. I often shoot wildlife in low light and the noise levels of Canon's current APS-C cameras is unacceptable.


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 27, 2014)

The correct answer should be yes, but I'm holding out for the 5D4.

The 7D2 really is going to be the ideal body for shooting BIF, and will be more than capable at everything else, but I can't stop that nagging feeling every time I stick a 35mm lens on a APS-C body.
Given that the 7D2 is said to have a 20MP sensor I would rather wait for Canon's first foray into the big MP race. If the 5D4 is still a Bayer filter sensor and less than 32MP, then I'll get the 7D2 regardless of what sensor it has.


----------



## MichaelHodges (Aug 27, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> Also see a lot of folks discussing focusing issues with 7D. I can't say I've noticed any more or less problems there myself. Granted it doesn't have the nuclear powered laser guided focus of a 1DX, but nothing else does. What is the general problem with it? Is it tracking action in Servo? Stills? Portraiture?



Hi Class,

I can't speak for everyone else, but the 7D did not perform well for me with telephoto lenses (multiple versions of 7D's). It seemed to have horrendous focus consistency on earth tones such as deer, elk, bears, and brown birds. This "near miss" auto focus, when combined with inherently soft images at 100% and poor noise levels created a murky soup for me, rendering many RAW files simply unusable.

It wasn't really about the focus features being less than the 1DX, it was about clean, well-focused images even in the most unchallenging situations. I could take ten shots of a perched golden eagle with a grey cloud background, and eight would be out of focus, one so-so, and one in focus. However, cropping would be negated on the in-focus bird thanks to high noise levels and a waxy-looking AA filter. I could then point the same lens combo at someone wearing a pink shirt, and have no problem focusing. There was no consistent, repeatable pattern. Sometimes the focus was great, then, for nor reason, it was poor.

It was literally the worst wildlife camera I've ever owned. The 70D is a big improvement.

I'm not really impressed with 6,000 focus points with multi quad-sensors. Give me a strong center point focus that brings the goods most of the time, and then we'll go from there. My 7D couldn't even do that with telephotos.


----------



## pwp (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes I'll probably get one, but unlikely to commit based on what is still a rumor spec list. 

Unless it's a compelling argument, I'll keep punting the 1D4 along for a while yet. For me a 7D2 would be an action camera, and the rumored AF array looks like a winner on paper, probably outperforming my 1D4, but it's the high iso performance that will be the decider for me. If it can at least match the 1D4 on high iso, I'll buy.

-pw


----------



## MichaelHodges (Aug 28, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> MichaelHodges said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I agree with you. My point was get the center point right first, and then worry about the rest.


----------



## pj1974 (Aug 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> With all the hype on the forum about the 7D2, the question is asked.... "Are you going to get one"?
> 
> Who is serious about the camera and who is just kicking tires or wondering about Canon's possible plans for the future?



I just posted in the ‘loooong’ thread (at the time on page 49) “Are These The EOS 7D Mark II Specifications?” indicating that yes, it’s likely I will purchase the 7DmkII at some stage (if it’s reviewed favourably).

In essence, (summary here) is that I would be interested in seeing what changes / improvements the 7DmkII brings to Canon’s flagship APS-C camera… I have been very happy with my 7D since purchasing it soon after it was released.

I enjoy photography immensely – taking photos across a variety of genres, and share with friends. I also teach photography to many friends informally.

I see photography as blend of artistic expression, applied technical competence, using one’s understanding of light & physics as well as creativity.
(Indeed, to me photography is much much more than just talking about gear as gadgets!)

So… c’mon Canon – show us what you have got!

Cheers & best wishes

Paul


----------



## Zv (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm just curious to see what they'll bring out. I have no intention of ever buying another APS-C sensor DSLR again. I have no business owning a camera that shoots 10fps! 

I'm waiting for the 5D IV or 6D II generation for substantial improvements.


----------



## PureClassA (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## transpo1 (Aug 28, 2014)

From a video perspective --

Nope, not unless it exceeds the rumored video specs and comes with some massive video improvements that include 

A) 4K internal video recording or
B) native 1080p RAW recording or
C) something I haven't thought of but which would make a killer video feature (no, not dual-pixel autofocus because we filmmakers tend to manually focus everything)

Here's hoping that Canon will surprise and I'll have to empty my pockets!


----------



## jvhigbee (Aug 28, 2014)

Probably. I have owned all but one version of the xxD's (50D), some of them twice, and think I'll go once more.
This is my first post here so I'll keep it short until I learn more.


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> Also see a lot of folks discussing focusing issues with 7D. I can't say I've noticed any more or less problems there myself. Granted it doesn't have the nuclear powered laser guided focus of a 1DX, but nothing else does. What is the general problem with it? Is it tracking action in Servo? Stills? Portraiture? I've shot college football games with that and the 70-200 IS MkII and the 2.0 Extender MkII. It's not perfect but it's far from what I'd consider problematic.



I had a few problems with the 7D AF system. The most annoying was that Servo mode tended to "bounce" when I used it on stationary subjects so I would have to constantly switch between Servo and One Shot while shooting birds. Of course, that meant losing a lot of good shots. The other was inconsistent Servo tracking of moving subjects. When I bought my 1DIV it was like a breath of fresh air. I set that bad boy to Servo on day one and never looked back. One good thing I'll say about the 7D AF system is the precision center point is pretty cool. I do fight with the 1DIV AF when the object I want to focus on is about the size of the center square or smaller like, say, a small bird's head in brush.


----------



## kdw75 (Aug 28, 2014)

It would be a hard decision for me. I may just sell my 7D and 6D, in order to fund the next 5D when it comes out. For the near future, I am satisfied with what I have.


----------



## Shootitalready (Aug 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > I had a few problems with the 7D AF system. The most annoying was that Servo mode tended to "bounce" when I used it on stationary subjects so I would have to constantly switch between Servo and One Shot while shooting birds. Of course, that meant losing a lot of good shots.
> ...


----------



## captainkanji (Aug 28, 2014)

No. I will never go back to a cropped sensor. My shooting style doesn't require the 5d3 AF, bit low light performance is a must. If I were getting paid to shoot wildlife, I would consider it. I think the 7D2 will be great. I had the original and liked everything except the ISO noise.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Aug 28, 2014)

Who knows? If anything I'll wait until the thing is actually available and decided then. Have noticed though that
Canon is pretty proud of it's cameras, and for me it had better be a price performer, not only against the current
7D but against some of the new Sony and Fuji offerings. Crop sensor isn't a problem, but if it's priced mid-way
between the 6D and the 5DmkII, I'd have to consider either of those before jumping. If Canon comes in at the
$1300-$1500 price point, a 70D starts looking pretty good, especially since the price of the 70D should fall a bit
with the new "advanced" 7DMkII.


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2014)

Shootitalready said:


> Wonder if you know about the ability to assign switching between ONE SHOT and AI SERVO by pushing the 'depth of field' button on your camera...?! That is a very convenient way to use the AF on the 7d and I always wonder why this has never beEn applied to the 1d series (well until the 1d markiii at least, cause that's where I am at the moment...)



I didn't know that but I'll try to keep it in mind if I ever end up with another 7D. I would imagine that its not on the 1-series because the 45 point AF system is rock solid in servo mode, for static or moving subjects.



dickgrafixstop said:


> Crop sensor isn't a problem, but if it's priced mid-way
> between the 6D and the 5DmkII, I'd have to consider either of those before jumping. If Canon comes in at the
> $1300-$1500 price point, a 70D starts looking pretty good, especially since the price of the 70D should fall a bit
> with the new "advanced" 7DMkII.



The original 7D was $1700 msrp at launch - with inflation and Canon Shareholder Tax, I'd place a pretty decent sized wager that the intro price will be just north of $2k USD


----------



## Aglet (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing what features it'll have and how well it performs in various metrics.
If it really rocks, I'll consider adding one to my quiver, especially if it still uses the same battery.
The only lens I need it for is my 100-400L

- It must have greatly reduced read noise, even lower than the 70D and definitely no visible banding patterns when pushed 4 stops from low ISO raw.
- AF must be equivalent or better then 7D
- ergonomics must be excellent, I've suffered enough finger cramp on capable but uncomfortable bodies from Fuji and some others lately.
- price must be reasonable, IMO, that means I should be able to snag it within a year for $1500 or less.


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 28, 2014)

I am searching for a "all terrain" camera with high IQ to shoot
- macro
- landscape
- action
and to shoot some video footage. I would like to be flexible with not too many bodies in my backpack - exactly two very flexible bodies and 3 or 4 lenses is my dream.

Most important: Good functional ergonomics - I hate EOS M and 600D in this discipline but like the 40D. Today I combine 40D for good AF and excellent controls but 600D for its movie capabilities.

A 7D might be interesting if it combines good IQ with excellent functional ergonomics and very reliable AF for fast moving objects/subjects.
A killer feature would be a combined EVF/mirror system which combines the best of both worlds: Fast optical viewfinder and a informative EVF with support for video.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Aug 28, 2014)

I won't be buying one for a while, as I don't need a camera with that good a spec at the moment. I did need one for a safari, but it's not available for that, so it'll be a couple of years before I seriuosly look to get one. I was rather hoping for 24MP and better low-light ISO performance, not just another stop or two of fuzziness - maybe the "new" sensor wil deliver the latter.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Aug 28, 2014)

It depends on the flash sync. If it is 1/500, I will buy the day it comes out. If 1/250 may consider, but after I see the reviews matched with pocketwizards. Canon always forgets this. The Canon HSS option does just not make the cut.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> With all the hype on the forum about the 7D2, the question is asked.... "Are you going to get one"?


Lets first see what we get eventually. 

Depends on the little details that don't make nice bullets on the feature list.
From the actual sync speed over processing lattitude to clean HDMI out and not super softening processing.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Aug 28, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> With all the hype on the forum about the 7D2, the question is asked.... "Are you going to get one"?
> 
> Who is serious about the camera and who is just kicking tires or wondering about Canon's possible plans for the future?



If this latest rumored spec list will be correct, I'll probably upgrade. This looks like a decent crop camera for wildlife shooters like me. In particular every birder will love AF @ f/8 (hopefully even smaller apertures), so one can use superteles with TCs. The crucial point for me personally will be a really improved noise performance (RAW, NR switched off), plus a more reliable AF. Since I have my 5D3, I use it 90 % for tele shooting, because it overall performs so much better than my 7D. But I'd really love to have a good crop DLSR. My decision will depend on the price of the 7D2, of course.


----------



## dolina (Aug 28, 2014)

Made a reservation to get the first copy that'll land and already have a buyer for my 7D.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Aug 28, 2014)

dolina said:


> Made a reservation to get the first copy that'll land and already have a buyer for my 7D.



Used 7Ds are selling quite well, but I think I'll convert mine to infrared photography (IR filter to be removed). I always wanted to explore this special world of photography by myself.


----------



## SeppOz (Aug 28, 2014)

Liked the video features that the 70D offers, but held off because I wanted a crop factor body with a focus system more like my 5D mkIII. This camera may well be it.


----------



## sanj (Aug 28, 2014)

Ask me after it is released. Thank you.


----------



## pierlux (Aug 28, 2014)

I haven't read this thread yet, just voted and now I'm writing this, I'll post and then read all.

I voted "No, unless it exceeds what is expected", of course meaning what the rumor on the specs says. But I'm going to buy a Canon APS-C camera anyway. Should the sensor, and therefore IQ to some extent, be the same of the 70D (or of the 80D which will probably follow soon), there's no compelling reason for my needs to want more, except maybe weather sealing: 8 fps should be enough, coming from a 5D2 which didn't allow me to shoot birds, wildlife and sports: I'll be a beginner in those departments, I've tried just for fun, but my keeper rate was ridiculous, due also to lack of a proper focal length.

I resolved not to be an early adopter this time and to wait for the price to lower a bit since I also need a longer lens, my longest at present is 300 mm, not enough, and I'm budget limited.

I had great expectations on the 7D replacement as concerns IQ, and also in all the other compartments TBH, but I put IQ on top. Unlike te majority here, I'd gladly sacrifice resolution in order to have a considerable advantage in high ISO IQ over the 7D. Craig says he's "90% confident these are accurate EOS 7D Mark II specifications": I'm hoping that 10% remaining includes sensor specifications and FPS . Either 15-16 MP with the old sensor tech and a crazy 12-14 FPS, or 20-24 MP with a brand new sensor and 10 FPS: both options would do for me. Otherwise, like I said, it's 70D or 80D.

Reading the thread on the specs was fun, 51 pages, wow! But it was also bittersweet pain and pleasure, I stayed out of that, some of you guys should calm down a bit sometimes.

I'm going to post this and read this thread now, cheers!

And peace!


----------



## PicaPica (Aug 28, 2014)

only when it would offer FF image quality. 
so no i did not thought about buying one.

im one of the guys who says "once you go fullframe you never go back".

.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 28, 2014)

Jackson_Bill said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson_Bill said:
> ...



Interesting. Can you elaborate? I find both image quality and AF speed/accuracy almost exactly as good with the 500+1.4x as with the lens alone.


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 28, 2014)

PicaPica said:


> im one of the guys who says "once you go fullframe you never go back".



Wrong. I went full-frame, and I kept my APS-c camera for its advantages in high pixel density and fast frame rates over the full-frame. I use both, often together.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 28, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> Wrong. I went full-frame, and I kept my APS-c camera for its advantages in high pixel density and *fast frame rates* over the full-frame.



Of course, the latter is not a general 'crop factor advantage'. You can get higher frame rates for lower cost, and as I've stated, lower cost is the main advantage of crop sensors.


----------



## Lee Jay (Aug 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. I went full-frame, and I kept my APS-c camera for its advantages in high pixel density and *fast frame rates* over the full-frame.
> ...



Okay, I don't personally consider the 1-series as a viable option because of the body style, so I'm only comparing to the bodies I'd actually consider using (6D and 5DIII).


----------



## CanonOregon (Aug 28, 2014)

My preorder is in as my current 7d was purchased on 'Day One', September 30th, 2009. It's been a great camera but five years of new technology has got to beat it.


----------



## Roo (Aug 28, 2014)

I was planning to replace my 60D early next year and the 7Dii might be just the camera to replace it  depending on specs and price of course.


----------



## Besisika (Aug 28, 2014)

3kramd5 said:


> Before I got the tammy 150-600 I had no interest. Now... possibly


+1, 
Eager to see how both work along together. 8)


----------



## ehouli (Aug 28, 2014)

Well having right now a 5D Mk III and 7D mk I, would only consider doing an extreme switch, selling both bodies and purchase a 6D and 7D Mk II.

I find myself using mostly the 7D since I do bird photography for hobby, the 5D Mk III is my travel, portrait and product photography camera and I really do not use its AF to it's capacity, so it's under used, also noticed that the 6D has better noise handling than the 5D mk III.

So... if the 7D Mk II improves, I may consider making the jump on both sensor sizes.


----------



## Canon1 (Aug 29, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Jay said:
> ...



Not sure if this is what you mean... but I much prefer the "gripless" smaller bodies of non 1 series cameras. My 1DIV is a great camera, but the smaller 5D is a lot more comfortable for handheld shooing and easier for walk around.


----------



## Richard8971 (Aug 30, 2014)

I love my current 7D. It is very fast, responsive and built like a tank. Despite the many complaints from others about the image quality of the 18MP sensor I have been very pleased with the images I have gotten from it over the past 3 years, even images taken at higher ISO's. I shoot well into ISO 3200 if the need calls for it and with a little post-processing the majority of noise is difficult to see under normal viewing circumstances. 

No it won't handle low light like FF nor was it designed too. It was designed as an affordable, fast crop sensor body aimed towards sports and wildlife shooting. 

I can't see anything about the 7D2 that makes me want to drop a couple of grand on a new body. Unfortunately it boils down to it still being a crop sensor and thereby subject to image noise at higher ISO's and to gain only 2 FPS doesn't seem worth the extra $$$ to get it. 

Unless the new body blows the market away with super clean sharp images unseen before in a crop body I am not overly interested. As long as my 7D is firing away I have no reason to switch.

I am more tempted to invest in a 6D (for the times I want/need a FF body) and I am seriously considering a 1DIV. The FPS, AF speed (and accuracy) and not to mention image quality are so much better than the 7D. It is a nice compromise between fast handling combined with excellent image quality. Those who I have spoken too (who used the 7D and 1DIV on a regular basis) have told me that if I pick up a 1DIV I will never go back to my 7D.

I'm kinda hoping that after the 7D2 is released the prices drop on the 1DIV. 

I hope the rumored specs are wrong because if they are not, I will be a little disappointed in Canon's idea of a replacement flagship crop body. I think they could have designed things a bit better.

Personally I would have gladly traded MP for image quality and speed. I think if Canon designed a 14-16MP crop sensor that was super clean and extremely sharp at the higher ISO's that would also allow for a fast frame rate and larger buffer capacity, that would have been a deal maker for me. I'm not a pixel peeper like some. More MP does not automatically mean a better shot. I am still amazed at the images I get out of my 40D when I put excellent glass on it. Images are super sharp and very clean. 

D


----------



## tayassu (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm actually quite happy with the performance of my old 7D. There are some points, though, I'd like to see better in the Mk II. A better metering system would be nice, also better WB-presets, as well as a better JPEG-engine. The AF could be a little less... shaky, fiddly, if you know what I mean. 1080p/30fps would be a big step up, and of course the ISO performance... For bird portraits, I'd like to be able to go over ISO 800, maybe half a stop improvement to like ISO 1000-1250! Let's see how high the price is and how it is reviewed, then I'll decide.


----------



## gwflauto (Aug 30, 2014)

I would like to buy it before end of September, but that will not work. I would combine it "permanently", or let's say for two month, to my Tamron 150-600. That will help to avoid almost completely the dust problems, that are typical for sand deserts. And the reach is compelling for wild life and especially for birding.


----------



## Richard8971 (Aug 30, 2014)

I think another reason why it would be hard for me to justify an upgrade to the 7D2 is that the 7D, even though it is going on 5 years old now, was loaded with leading edge technology when it was introduced, most of which is still found in a lot of Canon's current offerings. It doesn't "feel" like an old camera, like my 40D does. 

Ok, lets put the 7D into perspective. 

Yes the 5D3 is superior, but it is also a full frame and costs over 2 grand more! It better be a superior camera. I use my camera daily and there is nothing it can't do that I feel the need to drop $3200.00 on a 5D3 to fix it. 

If and only if I shot a lot of low light photography (which I don't) I don't feel the need for a 5D3. And even if I did, the 6D is a fantastic camera body for a ton less. I already have a good wildlife camera so I don't need to spend 3 grand for a full frame camera, when the $1500.00 6D will work perfectly.

I feel the same way about the 7D2...

D


----------



## LovePhotography (Aug 31, 2014)

I'm kinda in the "once you go full frame you don't go back" camp. The main reason would be the extra reach, which I'm reading here is over-rated. More like 1.2 not 1.6. So, that makes it a very expensive teleconvertor. I've already got the ff lenses. So, not sure what the advantage would be over a 6D. If I wanted a second (great) body (have 6D and T5i and 2 EOS M) would be more tempted to buy another 6D, one for longer zoom, the other for wide zoom at athletic events.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 1, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> I'm kinda in the "once you go full frame you don't go back" camp. The main reason would be the extra reach, which I'm reading here is over-rated. More like 1.2 not 1.6. So, that makes it a very expensive teleconvertor. I've already got the ff lenses. So, not sure what the advantage would be over a 6D. If I wanted a second (great) body (have 6D and T5i and 2 EOS M) would be more tempted to buy another 6D, one for longer zoom, the other for wide zoom at athletic events.



I agree with the conventional wisdom offered here that has been born of the crop vs FF debates. (In essence, what you have stated above about real world 1.2 reach, etc.) However, there is more to it than that. In real world use, a new technology sensor in a new crop sensor camera gives me...

- Faster fps (10 for the 7D2, 8 for the 7D and 7 for the 70D.)
- 1.6 (1.2?) crop factor reach advantage without a TC in the way
- 2nd body & lens (not a TC on a single FF)

A TC still costs you a stop of light and a loss of IQ compared to a crop sensor with no TC in the light path. Having both a FF and a crop camera hanging by your side with two different lenses at a sporting event has its merits. And if you are shooting sports, you are shooting a lot of frames of fast moving action. You need fps. And you need reach. Trying to crop FF images later in post is a LOT of work when you are looking at several thousand images over a day or two of action.

That's why I bought a 70D a week ago for $836 from Canon Refurb. It's likely going to give me at least 2/3 of (what I need) the 7D2 will give for possibly 1/3 the cost. It's likely got a similar (if not the same) sensor and 7 fps is fast enough for my needs. I'll know for sure after swim season starts.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 1, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> LovePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kinda in the "once you go full frame you don't go back" camp. The main reason would be the extra reach, which I'm reading here is over-rated. More like 1.2 not 1.6. So, that makes it a very expensive teleconvertor. I've already got the ff lenses. So, not sure what the advantage would be over a 6D. If I wanted a second (great) body (have 6D and T5i and 2 EOS M) would be more tempted to buy another 6D, one for longer zoom, the other for wide zoom at athletic events.
> ...



Not if you take equivalence into account, if you do, and you should, the ff has an iso advantage greater than the stop of aperture loss.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 1, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > LovePhotography said:
> ...



If the sensors perform the same per unit of area, there will be no difference. Cropping does the same thing as a teleconverter from a total light captured point of view. Equivalence says you multiply the f-stop by the crop factor, same as a teleconverter.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 1, 2014)

My point is that from a real world use POV, there are more merits to having a crop camera than the mathematical and IQ aspects of crop format vs FF. Bottom line, they are both excellent for getting a good image. They both have their respective strengths and then there is overlap benefit between the two. IMHO, depending on the shooting scenario it can be ideal to have both at your disposal. If you can only have one or the other, that's a different situation. Heck, at that point get the 1DX and don't look back. But I'll take having two cameras over one most of the time and in that case, having a crop and a FF with different lenses to utilize the strengths of each camera can be very helpful. Just sayin'... ('ya know, to irritate those who hate the phrase, "Just sayin'! LOL!)


----------



## Hannes (Sep 1, 2014)

I would possibly buy one but only if it came with features to make it better than the 1DIV as it is expected to land at roughly the same price new vs used. I don't really know what it would take to convince me though.


----------



## Vgramatikov (Sep 1, 2014)

For sure but may be next year.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2014)

An interesting result....

Despite the negativity about various rumoured features, it comes close to an even split between those planning to purchase and those who wont. This might indicate a well selling model.... but of course everything depends on what the real camera is, and unfortunately we will probably have to wait for an official announcement for that.


----------



## Steve (Sep 1, 2014)

Hannes said:


> I would possibly buy one but only if it came with features to make it better than the 1DIV as it is expected to land at roughly the same price new vs used. I don't really know what it would take to convince me though.



Higher burst rate, better AF unit, at least equivalent (or better) noise handling at ISO 1600-3200, metering linked to AF point, integrated grip, and a usable AutoISO with exposure comp and selectable min/max shutter speed would get me seriously thinking about it.


----------



## Northstar (Sep 1, 2014)

probably...but not necesscelery!


----------



## Ruined (Sep 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> An interesting result....
> 
> Despite the negativity about various rumoured features, it comes close to an even split between those planning to purchase and those who wont. This might indicate a well selling model.... but of course everything depends on what the real camera is, and unfortunately we will probably have to wait for an official announcement for that.



I find it a bit disturbing that only 7% might buy one after they test it, 31.5% will only buy one if reviewed positively. While reviews are useful for gathering information, I think making a purchasing decision primarily on a review for something like a camera (or lens) is a bad idea. Reviewers rarely capture and communicate all of the positives and negatives of a device effectively, and only you can see if feels right for you.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 2, 2014)

Ruined said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > An interesting result....
> ...


Agreed. Ergonomics is a big thing... One of the reasons why I went Canon instead of Nikon was because I hated the Nikon user interface....


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 2, 2014)

4 days away from an unveiling and I buy an EOS M to use with my old FD lenses. Can't wait to compare with my 7D and perhaps the 7DX


----------



## jimenezphoto (Sep 2, 2014)

I gave up waiting on the mythical 7D mkII several months ago. With the money I had amassed during my long wait I had enough to buy a 6D with 24-105mm and a 70D body. The best of both worlds. Love them both, no regrets. Maybe I'll pick up a 7D mkII at a discount in seven years or so when they decided to replace it.


----------



## pj1974 (Sep 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



+1 Ergonomics are indeed very important. My initial Canon DSLR didn’t have the best grip –other ergonomics were ‘ok’, but over time Canon have got better, and particularly when I upgraded to the 7D, that camera was (and is) just the right size / DSLR form for me. (I categorise “pocketable” cameras differently in terms of requirements, including IQ, ergonomics, etc).

I tried a few Nikon cameras – and ergonomically they never felt as ‘right’ for me as their Canon counterparts. In addition, I prefer Canon’s colours, AND definitely Canon’s lens selection.

I believe the 7DmkII will be a well-selling camera. (if there ever will be ‘such a beast’ – and indications are – that yes, there will be one, and hopefully we’ll know later this month!)

My take on it (based on the current market, recent DSLR trends – and the history of the 7D) – is that the 7DmkII will likely not sell in huge quantities in the ‘short term’ (ie not like quantities that the entry level DSLRs sell in). However, with a rich feature set, adequate IQ, great functionality and good durability, an ergonomically friendly top of the line Canon APS-C camera will sell well for many years.

The 7D’s grip, and all other ergonomics are so good for my hand / use. I love using it. Having said that, I do hope that the 7DmkII will also feature a great implementation of touch screen technology (and hopefully a sturdy swivel screen – with DPAF, hopefully trickling ‘up’ from the 70D). 

Let’s see. Days are counting down!!


----------



## Phil Lowe (Sep 2, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> With all the hype on the forum about the 7D2, the question is asked.... "Are you going to get one"?
> 
> Who is serious about the camera and who is just kicking tires or wondering about Canon's possible plans for the future?



I won't bother to upgrade unless the high ISO/high noise issue is addressed. I currently shoot both the 5D3 and 7D, and occasionally shoot the Nikon D610 and D7100. The D7100's noise profile is better at ISO1600 than the 7D's (but I hate the D7100 for sports and wildlife shooting). And, of course, both FF bodies I shoot (5D3 and D610) are much better at high ISO- by at least a full stop - than the 7D.

If the 7D2 is just a 70D in an all-metal body, I may opt for the 70D instead.


----------



## tayassu (Sep 2, 2014)

pj1974 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Ruined said:
> ...



Yeah, that is right. The correct answer for me would have been:
Yes, if it is reviewed favourably, it feels good in the hand and the price is not too high 
Always a combination, you don't wanna use a good camera that feels like shit in your hands, but you also don't wanna use a bad camera that feels like it is made for your hands...


----------



## NancyP (Sep 4, 2014)

I buy cameras after handling them, but I also wait until some reviews give me more information about the camera's strong points and weak points, so I can see for myself at the local camera store. If my local camera store carries a camera, I will buy it there rather than at B and H. I use mail order companies for "esoteric" lenses, sizes or brands not carried locally, etc. Buying locally involves sales tax, but I know I am supposed to add up out-of-state purchases for my state tax return (at least for big-ticket items), so I would be paying some tax in either event. The local store carries used lenses and cameras, rents a few lenses, has common staple items (lens caps, wired releases, etc) available "instantly", and supports the local camera clubs, so I want to keep the local store alive.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 4, 2014)

NancyP said:


> I buy cameras after handling them, but I also wait until some reviews give me more information about the camera's strong points and weak points, so I can see for myself at the local camera store. If my local camera store carries a camera, I will buy it there rather than at B and H. I use mail order companies for "esoteric" lenses, sizes or brands not carried locally, etc. Buying locally involves sales tax, but I know I am supposed to add up out-of-state purchases for my state tax return (at least for big-ticket items), so I would be paying some tax in either event. The local store carries used lenses and cameras, rents a few lenses, has common staple items (lens caps, wired releases, etc) available "instantly", and supports the local camera clubs, so I want to keep the local store alive.


My plan is to pre-order one from my local store. When it arrives, play with it.... and unless really disappointed, buy it. It is important to support your local store or you will end up with mail order and big box stores.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 4, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > I buy cameras after handling them, but I also wait until some reviews give me more information about the camera's strong points and weak points, so I can see for myself at the local camera store. If my local camera store carries a camera, I will buy it there rather than at B and H. I use mail order companies for "esoteric" lenses, sizes or brands not carried locally, etc. Buying locally involves sales tax, but I know I am supposed to add up out-of-state purchases for my state tax return (at least for big-ticket items), so I would be paying some tax in either event. The local store carries used lenses and cameras, rents a few lenses, has common staple items (lens caps, wired releases, etc) available "instantly", and supports the local camera clubs, so I want to keep the local store alive.
> ...



I hear y'all, but my local store sells off brand lens calls for ten times as much as I can get online. And their backdrops are maybe five times. I'm ask in favor of having a good local option, but it feels like my local store is trying to rip me off more than to be a service to me.


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 4, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> I'm ask in favor of having a good local option, but it feels like my local store is trying to rip me off more than to be a service to me.



Items low in material value, that require the same effort(and cost) in handling/paperwork/stockkeeping as expensive stuff. Low turnover for items that take up space doesn't help either. For inexpensive stuff thats a nasty percentile price penalty.

OTOH local stores having for example B1s in stock is convenient, and if you're good at negotiating you might get the small stuff mentioned as complimentary


----------



## NancyP (Sep 4, 2014)

I try to order extra lens caps and body caps from B and H, to have some on hand, but if you don't have one on hand, an overpriced lens cap is better than no lens cap. 

I have bought several good used lenses from my local dealer, including my Zeiss 21 f/2.8 ZE, a lens that I was not planning to buy, but I walked in the store to buy the 6D and Tamron 24-70, saw the lovely 21, and said to myself, skip the zoom for now, make do with the Nikkor AIS and M42 mount legacy primes for a while, and enjoy the lovely 21.


----------



## brad-man (Sep 4, 2014)

Well I have no intention of picking up the rumored 7D replacement because:
a) It doesn't seem to be enough of an upgrade for my use over my 7D (I'm assuming price to be $1.8 - $2.4k)
b) It would require me to buy the Sigma 18-35mm Art


----------



## jthomson (Sep 4, 2014)

Ruined said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > An interesting result....
> ...



I will buy the 7D2 only if it has better usable iso than the 70D. I will get this information only once one of the review sites I trust tests the camera. Playing with it in a store won't allow me to get this information. If the noise at iso 1600 isn't better than the 70D then I will probably get a 70D instead. Why should this be disturbing to you?


----------



## mkabi (Sep 5, 2014)

I love my 7D, *some* of the images that come out of it are amazing (both video and stills).

Now, I was asked to be a photographer at a couple weddings this year by a friend of mine, I asked my friend to lend me his 5DIII, but he said that he was using it at another event and he wanted to me to use my 7D instead. Again, some of the images were amazing, I'm just disappointed in the AF and the keeper rate of the 7D, which looks to be greatly improved in the 7DII.

I've also played around with a 70D, its touch screen, DPAF and video are unparalleled. Of course, some of the strengths of the 70D are not available in the 7DII, if the rumored specs happens to be true.

I'm going to wait and see... Given the current specs, I can't warrant a purchase of the 7DII unless it is greatly improved (especially in terms of video). Then again, I don't mind waiting till Sept. 2015, when a 7D-C may be announced?


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I am going to order one, just like I ordered a 1Ds IV a few days before it was released


----------



## canonvoir (Sep 5, 2014)

It will have to have high iso in low light performance like a 5diii or 1dx before I would consider making the purchase.


----------



## sgs8r (Sep 5, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> Also see a lot of folks discussing focusing issues with 7D. I can't say I've noticed any more or less problems there myself. Granted it doesn't have the nuclear powered laser guided focus of a 1DX, but nothing else does. What is the general problem with it? Is it tracking action in Servo? Stills? Portraiture? I've shot college football games with that and the 70-200 IS MkII and the 2.0 Extender MkII. It's not perfect but it's far from what I'd consider problematic.



I almost exclusively use center-point spot AF with back-button focus and recompose (unless the subject is close, in which case I will move to one 
of the other focus points to avoid parallax error). I've often been frustrated by my 7D's unreliable AF. Doing portraits, I'll spot focus 
on an eye, then later in Lightroom, I'll find that a whole series is just a bit soft. It's as if the 7D decided that "well,..this is close enough..." 
In critical situations, I've gotten in the habit of shooting a short burst, defocusing, AF again, shoot another burst, etc. to give the 7D a 
few tries to get it right. Needless to say, this isn't always practical and it is very frustrating to get a great shot...except just too soft for anything beyond 4x6. MFA hasn't helped.

My only other issue is that I can't get quality images above ISO 1600. I shoot a lot of high school sports and I start packing up when the sun goes down. 1600 isn't enough under stadium lights. I can get images at higher ISOs, but they just look like crap compared to daylight images.

I've been thinking about a move to full-frame for a long time. When the 5D II came out, I was disappointed by the poor AF and low frame rate. I waited another year, then jumped on the 7D, which was a big improvement from my 30D. Now 5 years later, an upgrade is overdue and I was hoping for better AF and maybe 2 stops higher ISO. Based on the specs, I'm wondering if I should just get a 5D III. I hate to start with 2.5-year-old technology, but it may be good enough and the 5D IV is probably a year or more away. The 7DII doesn't look like it will be a big enough improvement in ISO after 5 years---at least for my needs.


----------



## CaptainZero (Sep 5, 2014)

Probably get one when the price drops. I pre ordered my 5D3, and I love it. No way I'll upgrade that one next time around. The only problems I have with my 7D are the low light performance, the autofocus isn't as good, and for the few times I use video, I want auto focus follow. 

Because we don't really know about the sensor, I can't comment on that, but I don't want a new battery. The current batteries work great, and I have a bunch of them. I really hope that the chargers will at least remain the same, so I don't have to bring another charger with when traveling.


----------



## markesc (Sep 5, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> I use my DSLR mainly for birding and now using 6D with Tamron 150-600mm. I feel the center point AI Servo AF of 6D is slow, but I'm not sure whether is it the 6D center point AF is slow. If 7D2 AI Servo AF is faster, more accurate and more reliable, most likely I'll sell my 6D and get a 7D2 (unless the 7D2 is as expensive as a 5D3).
> 
> Have a nice day.




Have you tried the firmware update on the Tammy? I've not, but I think that may resolve a lot of your problems. I'll be sending mine in soon!

I have used the 5dmkiii and the 70d on the 150-600. Results on the 70d are rather disappointing. Part of the issue is that it just looks like crapola once you go above ISO 1600. Anything higher than that, I'm much better off going to my 5d and cropping. 

So the 70d has prettymuch collected dust as I bought it for birding, but I need greater than 300-400mm still, so it wasn't exactly the perfect combo with the Tammy I thought it would be. It does look great on the 70-300L however, but I still don't have the reach I want.

I'll only buy the 7dmkii if there is a substantial increase in quality (iso3200 useable images). Otherwise, I may just ditch the crop frame all together, and bite the bullet on a used 500F4 and use on the 5dmkiii.


----------



## Woody (Sep 5, 2014)

Will get one if (a) it weighs no more than 70D (b) sensor performance is comparable to Sony equivalent (c) reasonably priced


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 5, 2014)

No.


----------



## Ron Lander (Sep 5, 2014)

Not unless I am convinced it has much better ISO performance than the original. Would rather have less pixels and good ISO performance. 16-18 mp would do with ISO 6400 on par with the current 7D at ISO 800. Ideally I would like it to relegate my 1DIV to a backup...


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 5, 2014)

For all the discussion . . . almost half of the voters above seem pre-disposed towards the possibility of buying the camera with another quarter willing to look at it if it exceeds whatever expectations they had at the time of voting.

It doesn't prove anything of course for a host of reasons but it does offer a glimmer of hope for Canon's beleaguered marketing team who must be exhausted trying to sell all these inferior products .


----------



## Breacher1 (Sep 5, 2014)

I will be for sure. Improved AF and FPS will be all the justification I need!


----------



## weixing (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,


markesc said:


> weixing said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


 Not yet, but is there a new firmware?? 

Compare 6D with my 60D center point AF, the 60D center point AF is more accurate on small subject... I think may be because the subject is bigger in the 60D AF sensor. Also, base on my observation, if I scale down the 60D image by 1.6x, the 60D IQ is around the same as the 6D IQ up to ISO 3200, 6D IQ is still better than the 60D scale down image when ISO is above 6400. So if 7D2 AF is much better, I'll consider the switch... basically trade IQ with better AF.

Anyway, will try out various settings and ways to improve my focus accuracy... if can overcome the problem, I'll keep my 6D as I like it very much especially with the 40mm pancake on it.

Have a nice day.


----------



## EOS rebel (Sep 6, 2014)

Probably will (>90%). Just got to look at the final price and performance to see if it's worth the premium over getting a 70D instead. Hopefully it'll be available in time for my upcoming trip at the end of October.


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 6, 2014)

Not when IQ is the same as 70D.

As a Portrait guy it´s not a Camera for me anyway.


----------



## richro (Sep 8, 2014)

Satisfied with my 650D and M for now. Will wait for 6D2 or 5D4 for eventual upgrade to FF.


----------



## bowtiez (Sep 8, 2014)

Depending on how the sensor performs I might pick one up or switch camps. My 7D is quite worn off and I would like to trade it in for something with higher Image quality. No need on the better AF or faster fps for me, as the 7D is enough for me there.


----------



## ChristopherMarkPerez (Sep 8, 2014)

If Canon brings to market their 5 layer sensor I'd be tempted. Until then, for fast moving BIF and many other non-studio related shoots the 7D MkI still does a killer job.


----------



## bardamu (Sep 8, 2014)

Very much a maybe here.

After a second or upgraded cam for macro, with occasional other applications, to go with my 70D. Like the focal length offered by my 100mm and other lenses on crop for my purposes. Looking for a bigger viewfinder and more rugged build (givens) but hopefully interchangeable focus screens and a boost in IQ. Price hopefully not astronomical.

If the 7D ii doesn't seem right for me then I might just settle for a 2nd 70D, a 7D or, less likely, a 6D.


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 8, 2014)

i could buy a 7D for 650 euro at the moment here in europe.

the question is if the MK2 is really 2-3x worth that when the rumors are correct.

2 MP more, basically 7D image quality (guessed from past experience), better AF, a bit faster.

im sure some pro photogs will like it. 
but for the amateurs? is this evolution worth the rumored ~2000$ ?

i wonder if for most it would not better to buy a 7D and spend the rest for glass.


----------



## Lee Jay (Sep 8, 2014)

ULFULFSEN said:


> i wonder if for most it would not better to buy a 7D and spend the rest for glass.



To me, that's not even the question. It's whether or not the body build, performance and features are worth it over the 70D, not the 7D. I don't use my camera to drive railroad spikes, so the body build isn't worth it to me. The 70D feels good and solid, and has a lot of nice features that I could makes use of on occasion, including WiFi, tilt-swivel LCD (useful for video and when my camera is on my telescope), and the touch screen.

The 7D replacement announcement and follow-on testing will most likely dictate whether I buy it, or a 70D to replace my aging 20D.


----------



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 8, 2014)

Lee Jay said:


> ULFULFSEN said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder if for most it would not better to buy a 7D and spend the rest for glass.
> ...



... or 70D. Indeed.


----------

